# Non Resident Hunters



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just spent a week down at AEP deer hunting. I saw hunters from New York, New Jersey, Mass., Pa, West Virginia, North Carolina and Kentucky. For $149 dollars a non resident can come to Ohio and hunt deer. How does Ohio stack up with other states non resident fees? Maybe with all the interest these fees can be raised.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

We're cheaper than some, more expensive than others. If you were to go through Pike Co. IL you'd see the same thing. Their tags are amongst the highest in the nation. Probably not a good time to thumb our noses at out of state dollars just because we want the hunting to ourselves. Those small country stores (like near AEP) depend on those hunters every year. At some time perhaps they should raise fees, but probably not just yet. As soon as they do, people will be in an uproar about how the DNR is taking money away from the mom and pop stores. They can't win.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

You may be right about the timing. With the online/phone checking system for next year those mom and pops will be hurting enough. I bet the cost of ice is going to go up.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

New York- 140.00 No tags listed

New Jersey- 135.00 + Deer permit 28.00 + firearem permit 16.00

Mass.- 99.50 + 5.00 habitat stamp and a archery fee if archery add 5.10 No tags listed

Pa- 101.70 + 26.70 archery permit + 21.70 muzzleloader permit. No tag listed

WV- 119 + 32ea for Archery and Muzzleloader. Additional archery or ML permits $37 ea, additional gun permit $43.00

NC- Basic hunting $60.00 (except residents of Ga. SC. Tenn. Va) + 6 day big game privilege- $40.00 per 6 day period specified on permit. (except for states listed above)

Ky- $130 + $60 deer permit (Bonus antlerless $15.00) Junior Deer permit $10

Just pulled them off the state web pages, did not check to see if 100% accurate, etc...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you're right. As much as I look forward to the Telecheck system, it can't do some of those shops any good. Evenings at the check station during gun season is a yearly ritual for a lot of folks.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ijust had 2 guys from northern Michigan come down and hunt with me last week. One guy shot once and missed, had 3 other deer near him but did not get the shot off, the other never had a shot in the 4 days they were here. $165.50 each for licenses, 4 nights in the holiday inn express plus the food. They bought me another ladder stand for having them here, there ages were 64 and 74 so not really trophy hunters but hunters. they spent around a grand in the short period.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

NY is 140.00 but you only get one tag buck only but if you know a landower they can get doe management tags that can be signed over to anyone.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Ohio is a Trophy State. That probably draws a lot of your out of state hunters.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Im not greedy. Out of staters can hunt here all they want. There is plenty of room and they help the local economy. As long as they buy a license and tag just like I do, they have just as much of a right to be here as I do.


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

PA 101$ 2 turkey tags and a buck tag almost as cheap as a resident of Ohio pays in his own state. 101$ vs. 91$


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I cannot see this as being a good thing for Ohio hunting..

Of course I am just bitter because some slackjaws from Tennessee have aced me out of a spot I've hunted for 10 years because they are willing to pay the landowner $3000 for a week during gun season.

I'm more pissed at the guy from our group who pointed them to the opportunity.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

It is my opinion, but I think sates should be reciprical... meaning, if I want t hunt in Iowa and it cost $200 - then someone from Iowa who want to hunt in Ohio, should have to pay the same $200.

It is an incentive for both states to either make money.... or attract out of state hunters.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Onion said:


> I cannot see this as being a good thing for Ohio hunting..
> 
> Of course I am just bitter because some slackjaws from Tennessee have aced me out of a spot I've hunted for 10 years because they are willing to pay the landowner $3000 for a week during gun season.
> 
> I'm more pissed at the guy from our group who pointed them to the opportunity.


Sorry buddy, but if someone knocked on my door and offered that kind of cash for a week...I'd tell you to find somewhere else to hunt for that week too.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I dont see why poeple get upset about out of state hunters....... I hunt in other states........And I bet a some of the poeple that complain fish and hunt out of state to ? I dont see the big deal If they are on public land and hunting with other non residents do you really think they have a chance bagging a big trophy ? It took me A coule seasons to figure out how to shoot a buck on public land lol


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hunt public land and have more problems with out of state hunters than Ohio residents. One time I had a guy from N. Carolina tell me he didn't mind coming in and hunting near me because he saw my truck and knew I was a resident and I get to hunt there all the time. Another time I was set up in a tree waiting on daylight and heard what sounded like a herd of elephants coming. It was three guys walking into the woods. I shined my flashlight at them to let them know I was up in a tree. I heard them talking and the next thing I knew the had surrounded me. One on each side of me and one behind me. With a creek in fornt of me basically eleiminated all my hunting. After I was done hunting I talked to them and they said they were from W. Va and thats where they wanted to hunt. Don't have a problem with most out of state hunters but some feel like since they are only there a week and bought a tag they have a sense of entitlement to the areas.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

CHOPIQ...If I would have been you with the three that surrrounded you..I would have told them they will not see any deer while I was up in my tree..If they had any deer hunting smarts they would have known that when deer hear men talking they go the other way..And I would have talked to them in a loud voice for all to hear..And let them know what I was doing...____ my spot up and I'll mess it up for you..I know when I go to Pa. if I see a hunter in the distance I'll skirt him to keep from messing his spot up...99% are good hunters ..then that 1% comes in and screws it up....JIM....CL....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> CHOPIQ...If I would have been you with the three that surrrounded you..I would have told them they will not see any deer while I was up in my tree..If they had any deer hunting smarts they would have known that when deer hear men talking they go the other way..And I would have talked to them in a loud voice for all to hear..And let them know what I was doing...____ my spot up and I'll mess it up for you..I know when I go to Pa. if I see a hunter in the distance I'll skirt him to keep from messing his spot up...99% are good hunters ..then that 1% comes in and screws it up....JIM....CL....


even though it sucks, no person may claim sole privledge of public land. they should have given you room out of respect, but there's no law that says they have to.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i mostly hunt here in ohio for deerbut,i do travel to michigan each yeasr for goruse,woodcocks and deer(bow &gun).after buying all the permits i needed i spent well over 300.00.the archery tag is 138 and i can take a buck or doe on it,the gun tag 138 and is for buck only.where i hunt at is all private land but, there is alot of public land close by and i see alot of hunters from ohio,indiana,illinios,and wisconsin.my buudy comes down from michigan to hunt for deer and is amazed at there are not alot of out-of-state hunters in the area.but this is all private land in this area.i will be going back up in a couple of months for ice fishing and the nr fishing all specieses permit is 42.so,if you want to play you have to pay.


----------

